# ryobi weedwacker fuel return line question



## frontrow (Aug 30, 2008)

I garbage picked a Ryobi 750r weed wacker that appears to be in great shape except for the return fuel line. It is connected to the primer bulb but not to the fuel tank. The line has been cut so I know that I need to replace it, but the bigger problem is that the connection to the fuel tank appears to be sheared off. I can't tell if there should be a nub that the line connects to or if it just threads into the tank. If there should be a nub coming out of the fuel tank do I need a replacement tank? The supply fuel line and connection is OK. Thanks for any help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can buy a filter/line kit for this trimmer. It will include the fuel filter and the fuel line.


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Also the tank does not have a nub. The lines just slip fit into the tank. If your tank is bad let me know and I'll be happy to send you a good used one. I'm about to throw out a bunch of stuff like that.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The filter has a nub on it that the line fits on. The filter with the nub is pulled through the hole in the tank so the nub of the filter is outside the tank. The filter/line kit also includes a locking washer that is fitted to the outside of the fuel line once the nub of the filter is pulled through the tank.


----------



## frontrow (Aug 30, 2008)

Twmaster and hankster, thanks for your input. I was able to remove the short stub of fuel return line that was still in the tank hole and run just enough of the remaining line from the hole in fuel tank to the primer bulb. It is loose but it allowed me to get the trimmer running after I cleaned and dried the spark plug. The trimmer runs like a champ and cleaned up to look like new. Now I just want to find a short length of fuel line for a better/tighter fit. Not sure if the fuel line is carried at a Sears, Home Depot type of store. I will look for a local small engine repair/supply business. 
Twmaster, I was blown away by your offer to send a used fuel tank. Thanks for wanting to assist. I will try to be as helpful to someone in the future.


----------

